
“Plausibility” in Science Fiction - lancerkind
Compelling Science Fiction magazine’s editor lays it out in episode 38 on ScFi Thoughts podcast: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lancerkind.com&#x2F;series&#x2F;scifi-thoughts&#x2F;
======
Tomte
Please submit the usual way: filling out the URL field.

Leaving it blank is only for discussion starters that don't have an URL.

